# trail cam



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*For a commercial cam you cant beat the Cuddeback Capture flash cameras. I have 3 of the Capture flash units & they are the best Cuddebacks i have ever owned. If you can find somebody selling or making homebrews that is what you need to get by far the very best units i have ever owned. The ones to stay away from are the Moultries i have had nothing but bad luck with them & so have many other people. Cuddebacks customer service is great i had a problem with my Excite & sent it in & for $40 they upgraded me to the new Excite model & i had it within 5 days. Moultries customer service sucks i had some problems with 2 of my units & after several phone calls they wanted to do nothing to help me, so that made my mind up on not to ever buy anything made by Moultrie again.*


----------



## mercykill (Jul 11, 2009)

what about the cam (flash) spooking the game is there any tips how to set them up do you do it near your stand or away this is all new to me


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*I have been using trail cams for about 7 years now & i have come to the conclusion that the flash don't spook the deer all that much. Here is the different ways i set my cams up. Over mock scrapes, mineral sites, heavily used trail, creek crossings, fence jumps, field edges & so fourth. If you have any more questions feel free to pm me.*


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Well Indy has got you on the right track but feel free to pm me as i carry a few cameras and i think you'll find they are all highly recommended! Besides cost, there are alot of other differences between my Cuddy, ScoutGuards and Predators that justify the price differences i'd be glad to go over in a pm.:smile:


----------



## mercykill (Jul 11, 2009)

any news one the bushnell or stealth cam


----------



## Champeen2001 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Just bought the Cuddeback Capture IR*

I did a lot of research through this site as well as reviews from Cabela's. What I found is that Reconyx seems to be the best, but those are pricey ($600). However, I think, they do come with their own security cable and system....I couldn't justify $600 at the moment, i chose my next best selection. Cuddeback. 

Playing with the cam to get acquainted, it is really easy to set up. These (2009 Models) supposedly have a longer battery life and faster trigger speed than the older models.

The night time pictures are nice, the daytime pics are clear, unfortunately I am waiting to get the Bear security box before i put this out in the real world. I tried it out on a private piece of land and the day time picks were great....over 3 days there were no false pics (blowing grass etc...)

Also I found out, there is an "art" to choosing a location to put your cam. Sunrise/Sunsets trip some cams, blowing grass, limbs etc...so please remember that when setting up whichever cam you choose. Good Luck


----------

